# Health insurance for a senior expat



## bark (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello,

My father is planning to move to live in Thailand.
what is the best affordable Health insurance for a senior expat?

Thanks very much


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

If you look through the forums you should find lots of info , you did not state his age , if under 65 , then you will get insurance ok , but if over 65 , then it gets harder and premiums are higher , most get insured before 65 , as the company will keep policy going until you are 75 , there's alot you have to learn on this subject so get reading , standard Bupa will be 30,000 Baht , all singing and dancing policy 100,000 to 130,000 Baht , they cover everything and I mean everything , but waste of money. Most hospital bills will be around 500,000 to 1,000,000 Baht mark , so look for cover in that range . There's a lot of expats that use Thai insurance 5,000 Baht a year and covered up to 300,000 Baht , anything over this and we just pay the balance off ourselves, it's your choice


----------

